# where can I find an expo like event for survival / camping supplies?



## paintballer01 (May 24, 2013)

I'm in Illinois, but anything in the Midwest is fine. Is there such an event? Are there supplies at rv shows? Or gun shows? Any links would be appreciated.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There is often some survival/camping supplies at gun shows.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

There are probably hundreds of gun shows across the country each year. The NRA has a list of upcoming shows on their website and it the back of all of their publications. Columbia, MO has one every year. I've been to that one...it was okay but I didn't go until the second day so the selection was a little thin. I'd suggest going on day one.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Check out the National Preparedness Society's website. I think it's www.nps.com. They hold prepper/survival expos all over the place. I went to one in Nashville recently and it was pretty cool. There may be a schedule or a link to more people doing this.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

paintballer01 said:


> I'm in Illinois, but anything in the Midwest is fine. Is there such an event? Are there supplies at rv shows? Or gun shows? Any links would be appreciated.


If you want look up campingworld.com It has all its locations on thru-out USA
The address in Ill. is 27794 N. Darrell Rd. Wauconda Ill. 866-885-7621
It is a great source from 12 volt acc. to RV related items.
Also there is colemans.com it is military surplus stuff.
Don't know what your looking for ???


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You can wander around in a Gander Mountain, Cabela's, BassPro Shop, etc and get lots of ideas and info on products.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

*www.npaoa.org*



8thDayStranger said:


> Check out the National Preparedness Society's website. I think it's www.nps.com. They hold prepper/survival expos all over the place. I went to one in Nashville recently and it was pretty cool. There may be a schedule or a link to more people doing this.


I believe you are referring to the National Preparedness Association. NPS is national pro source.

www.npaoa.org


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Nope. The website is www.npsexpo.com .


----------

